# [By Demand] Digit April 2006 DVD/CD



## Raaabo (Feb 27, 2006)

Start demanding please


----------



## soham (Feb 27, 2006)

ADOBE ACROBAT 3D & 3DS MAX 8 DEMO at least this time please .


----------



## agnels (Feb 27, 2006)

Direct X 9.0c latest version on CD


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 27, 2006)

Norton Personal Firewall. (standalone, not the security suite)


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 27, 2006)

*My D/L List*

*
Intel C++ Compiler 9.0.024

Macromedia Studio

Macromedia Fireworks (if not the studio)

Mathcad 13.0 Enterprise Edition

Wininternals ERD Commander 2005

AUTOPATCHER (do I need 2 request 4 it ???)

Manual + Documentation + Tuts for the following
              Delphi
              Apache
              Fruity Loops
              Blender


And I hope that you provie PDFs of the Digit and FastTrack mags till Feb
And Please include the Digit CD/DVD archive updated till March 2006 coz I missed it this Feb (didn't have enuf money to buy......trying to subscribe soon)
*


----------



## jamyang312 (Feb 27, 2006)

1.objectdock
2.wallpapers
3.yahoo messenger
4.microsoft anti-spywarre


please fulfill my demands!!!


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 27, 2006)

Ubuntu Linux
ICQ messenger
AIM triton
Lord of the Rings:Battle for Middle Earth 2 DEMO


----------



## fahad_th (Feb 27, 2006)

*no use of demanding*

Why the hell we r demanding any thing on this forum 
if the guys at digit r just doing whatever they want
every thing we demand only 10% is Fulfilled
the bigger Demands r Always not Completed
Such As
Suse linux etc

So why the Hell we r wasting our time and energy 
working on this form save time use google and get
whatever u want

go to Local Cd walla and get the pirated Copy/or just Download it from net  instead of paying for digit if u r looking only for The CD/Dvd Content

Digit Should Consider Giving Only the MAgzine(Without CD/DVD) at a low Price to those who opt for worthful Reading


----------



## coolendra (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: no use of demanding*



			
				fahad_th said:
			
		

> Why the hell we r demanding any thing on this forum
> if the guys at digit r just doing whatever they want
> every thing we demand only 10% is Fulfilled
> the bigger Demands r Always not Completed
> ...




Mods keep a check !!!!!




> go to Local Cd walla and get the pirated Copy/or just Download it from net  instead of paying for digit if u r looking only for The CD/Dvd Content



why are u preaching others bout Piracy !!!!!!
Mods.....

.........


neways.. can u ppl plz include the new windowsvista nvidia drivers ?????


----------



## Tapomay (Feb 28, 2006)

1. Ulead DVD Movie Factory 4    

2.  Magix MP3 Maker 10  

3. Abbyy Fine Reader 8 

4. Pinnacle Studio 10 

5. Nero 7 Premium Help Files

6. Opera 8.52 (with java and voice pack) 

7. Microsoft Java Virtual Machine (latest version) 

8. Macromedia Shockwave Player (latest version) 

9. Flyakite OSX 3 

10. A full version game.

11. InterVideo Home Theater™ 2 Platinum
*www.intervideo.com/jsp/HomeTheater_Download.jsp


PLEASE TRY TO INCLUDE THESE


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 28, 2006)

Actually, the best thing to do is GET an UNlimited Broadband connection.........everything that we've asked for is available on the net......DIGIT CD doesnt contain any software that ain't free or shareware


----------



## adityaksharma (Feb 28, 2006)

LOTR BATTLE FOR MIDDLE EARTH 2 EMO!!!!


----------



## dissel (Feb 28, 2006)

MS Win Vista (32 bit) CTP Edition ...(If it not possible)

Just Invitation/Guest ID to MS Beta Place......(So that i can download it from there).


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: no use of demanding*



			
				fahad_th said:
			
		

> Why the hell we r demanding any thing on this forum
> if the guys at digit r just doing whatever they want
> every thing we demand only 10% is Fulfilled
> the bigger Demands r Always not Completed
> ...


totaly agreed with you.......
best is to get Night Unlimited or better,Unlimited Cnn.

Articles,i can get easily in net
S/w,i can get the latest one
And Tech Tabloid......well theresr lot of it in net


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 28, 2006)

Sum Kool Wallpaperzz....


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 28, 2006)

^^^

and the forum on the CD
PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE .....

third time straight ASKIN !!!!


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 28, 2006)

Linux kenel patches from
www.kernel.org
Some tasty linux softies, just 200 mb., nothing more


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 1, 2006)

Softwares -
-------------

MSN Messenger 7.5.0324 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/...7-8927-6fe5d8cfc582/Install_MSN_Messenger.exe

QuickTime 7.0.4 Standalone Installer (or latest)
*a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20060104/qtinstall.info.apple.com/snape/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

Nokia PC Suite Version 6.7 release 22 (or latest)
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_67_rel_22_eng_us.msi

DivX Create Bundle 6.x
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXCreate.exe

Adobe Reader 7.0.7 (WinXP)
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0.7/enu/AdbeRdr707_en_US.exe

J2SE Development Kit 5.0 Update 6 with NetBeans IDE 5.0 Bundle
*192.18.97.53/ECom/EComTicketServle...-nb-5.0-oth-JPR:1/jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-win.exe

J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 6
*192.18.97.53/ECom/EComTicketServle..._06-oth-JPR:2/jdk-1_5_0_06-windows-i586-p.exe

Windows AMD64 Platform - J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 6
*192.18.97.53/ECom/EComTicketServle..._06-oth-JPR:15/jdk-1_5_0_06-windows-amd64.exe

APC PowerChute Personal Edition v2.0.0 (WinXP)
ftp://ftp.apcc.com/apc/public/software/windows/xp/pcpe/200/PowerChutePersonalEdition.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
------

Nero 6.6.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/Nero-6.6.1.4_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.25 (or latest)
ftp://ftp1.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.25_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.20.1 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe

Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35b (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35b.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.5.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.5.4_eng_no_yt.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Graphics:
---------

nVidia Forceware Drivers v81.98 (WinXP) (February 2006 release)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.98/81.98_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soundcard Drivers:
------------------

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.83 (or latest)
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A383.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
---------

Far Cry Patch v1.31
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.31.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.32
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.32.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.33
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.33.exe

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry â€“ English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 Bonus Map Pack (Christmas 2005 Bonus Pack)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_Quakemas_Map_Pack.exe

Age of Empires 3 update 1.04
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch104/EN/aoe3-104-english.exe

Command & Conquer: Renegade v1.037 Patch
ftp://ftp.westwood.com/pub/renegade/updates/Renegade_1037_English.exe

-----------------------------------------

Please fulfill my request this time. I have been asking for the above mentioned list for past 2-3 months. I would really appreciate it if you would give them.
Please........

Gaurav

P.S. Also keep an eye on *www.softwarepatch.com


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Mar 1, 2006)

LOTZ OF COOL WALLIEZ AND THEMES PLZ


----------



## william (Mar 1, 2006)

Nero 7 Ultra Edition.
Toca Racer 3
Kaspersky AV Pro 
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
On CD........


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 1, 2006)

*My Friend Raaaboo*

Give me the following:

1. Latest Games videos and wallpapers available
2.Prince of Persia:The two thrones demo
3.Stubbs the Zombie
4.WWE Smackdown Vs RAW 2006 Original Playstation 2 DVD (If possible)
5.Adobe Latest Softwares
6.3D max 8 trial
7.Expansion pack of HALF LIFE 2
8.nVidia latest drivers
9.Far cry mods
10.THE DOOM ( Rock movie means my movie)

"Arre digit uncle ji humko to puri www.softpedia.com and www.download.com
utha ke de do, Infinite Blu Ray Disk mey"


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: My Friend Raaaboo*



			
				Shock_the_Rock said:
			
		

> "Arre digit uncle ji humko to puri www.softpedia.com and www.download.com
> utha ke de do, Infinite Blu Ray Disk mey"



AMAZING Request !
I would like to request a good serial site after this one !
Gotta make all those into full working softwares ,  you see !


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: My Friend Raaaboo*

hey rajkumar wut do u mean by serial website.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: My Friend Raaaboo*



			
				rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Shock_the_Rock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with u on that one.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: My Friend Raaaboo*



			
				Shock_the_Rock said:
			
		

> hey rajkumar wut do u mean by serial website.



Dude, which world do u live in?????


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 1, 2006)

how abt a fast track on 
How to assemble a PC
with pics

It will be GRT


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 1, 2006)

*hi vijay*

you r right vijay. they have to give a video on how to assemble a PC.


----------



## go4saket (Mar 1, 2006)

ULead DVD Movie Factory


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 1, 2006)

Windows Defender Beta 2 
Java Runtime Environment 
Dreamweaver (corrupt December disc) 
Macromedia Flash 

Fast Tracks and old magazines in pdf on CD if possible.... 

Nero 7 Ultra edition 
Java Runtime Edition 
DAP 8 
Mozilla Firefox 2 Alpha 

Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth Preview 2


----------



## agnels (Mar 2, 2006)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> how abt a fast track on
> How to assemble a PC
> with pics
> 
> It will be GRT



In Special issue of June/July they gave a Fast track to upgrade your PC. It gives a fair idea on how to assemble a PC. So not required.


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 2, 2006)

*hey*

hey man wut is wrong with me. we wanna know how to assemble a PC with video becoz we r not high minded like u.so plz


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: hey*



			
				Shock_the_Rock said:
			
		

> hey man wut is wrong with me. we wanna know how to assemble a PC with video becoz we r not high minded like u.so plz


with serial he means...........................cracks/warez


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 2, 2006)

i think its high time we have skins for...
1.winamp
2.windowsblind
3.wmp 10
We also need wallpapers now.....
I would like to see few security suites like norton,mcafee,panda.....
za and pc-cillin have been included
i would like to see nero,ashampoo burning rom 6.01......
a few media players like foobar,winamp5.2,itunes........


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 2, 2006)

*My Friend Digit*

Give me the "Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004" Full version and Kundli Pro Full Version for Uncle Astrologer.


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 2, 2006)

*GTA*

GTA SAN ANDREAS FULL VERSION AND SPLINTER CELL CHAOS THEORY FULL VERSION.

PLUS


WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW Playsation 2 DVD !


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 2, 2006)

Do u think that if u post in such big letters, ur demands will be excepted....eh??


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 2, 2006)

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.84 (or latest)
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A384.exe


----------



## Akhil Jain (Mar 2, 2006)

"Arre digit uncle ji humko to puri www.softpedia.com and www.download.com 
utha ke de do, Infinite Blu Ray Disk mey"

I have same feeling............


Adding DIGIT FORUMS WILL  be gr8........


Adding DIGIT FORUMS WILL  be gr8........

Adding DIGIT FORUMS WILL  be gr8........


----------



## fahad_th (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: no use of demanding*



			
				coolendra said:
			
		

> fahad_th said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 2, 2006)

@shock-the-rock 

You must write a book titled

*"100 ways on how to bankrupt a technology mag company in one month"*    

Actually , Fast track on assembling a pc gave all information one need to assemble a pc, I did that after reading it. 


My req

Give suse 10 with all updates and bug fixes in jun 06 . wud be the greatest anniversary issue


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 2, 2006)

*hmmmmmmmmm....*

u r right dud fast track give info. on how to aseembling a PC.but dude it would be better if we see videos with eyes assebling part one by one.and by the way tell me u r chairman of digit who is worrying for their bankrupty.hehehe i m just kidding.


----------



## Creative-Eye (Mar 3, 2006)

*Please Add Seagate Crystal Report Latest Version*

*Please Add Crystal Report latest version To This Month's Digit Dvd Please *


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 3, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> @shock-the-rock
> 
> You must write a book titled
> 
> *"100 ways on how to bankrupt a technology mag company in one month"*



It should be * k ways on how to bankrupt a technology mag company and become the biGGest PirateR in a DAY(the day this CD demanding what he wants is released) *


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 3, 2006)

HALF LIFE 2 DEMO PLEEEEEEEASE


----------



## agnels (Mar 3, 2006)

Give me 

TREND MICRO PC-CILLIN INTERNET SECURITY 2006

It's not there in March 2006 issue. It only in the interface not the CD, instead 2005 version is there on CD.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 3, 2006)

Tapomay said:
			
		

> 1. Ulead DVD Movie Factory 4
> 
> 2. Nero 7 Premium Help Files
> 
> ...



Same Here and for free game include Halo Zero

Add to that:

PhotoPlus 6
3DPlus 2
WebPlus 6
DrawPlus 4

All from freeserifsoftware.com

And Plz make a Fast track on Mac and/or Linux


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Mar 3, 2006)

1. ADOBE LATEST VERSION 
2.PDF OF BACK NISSUES


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Mar 4, 2006)

Genetic Algorithm AND/OR Neural Network Tools (freewares)


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: My Friend Digit*



			
				Shock_the_Rock said:
			
		

> Give me the "Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004" Full version and Kundli Pro Full Version for Uncle Astrologer.



Do you seriously EXPECT that ?
If you do then you need to visit the hospital for an immediate mental checkup. !!!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: GTA*



			
				Shock_the_Rock said:
			
		

> GTA SAN ANDREAS FULL VERSION AND SPLINTER CELL CHAOS THEORY FULL VERSION.
> 
> PLUS
> 
> ...



I would recommend a visit to the above mentioned place as well !
Common ppl....
Grow up !
Are you not aware what you are supposed to expect and post ???


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 4, 2006)

@rajkumar: Chill...we're still laughing our heads off about this one.

@shock_the_rock and others: please, PLEASE stop asking for full versions of software. Apart from it being illegal, do you really think we'd give you thousands worth of software for just Rs. 125?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Mar 4, 2006)

BUT you can give us DIGIT FORUMS

they are knowledge store and on dial up its takes long bills to read them


----------



## soumya (Mar 4, 2006)

AutoPatcher for Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 (32-bit) - January 2006 
  AutoPatcher for Windows XP Service Pack 2 (32-bit) - February 2006 
Winamp 5.2
Quicktime 7.0.4
iTunes 6.2
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.51 
Adobe Reader 7.0.7
AutodeskÂ® 3ds MaxÂ® 8  Demo


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 4, 2006)

Give all the fast tracks on PC  Thats nice and simple


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 5, 2006)

*Acronis Disk Director Suite * 

Size -- 58.4MB
*www.acronis.com/homecomputing/download/diskdirector/

PLZ


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 5, 2006)

my demand for the past 4 months

the digit forums on the CD folks common ,atleast now !!!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2006)

After all sorts of ridiculous posts
I will keep it simple

1. Warpath demo
2. Full spectrum Warriors: Ten Hammers Demo


----------



## Krish_krish (Mar 6, 2006)

please
please
please
please Include 
*CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3*
*CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3**www.corel.co.uk/img/box/cgsx3_na_128.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Mar 6, 2006)

GTA:VC and GTA:SA mods


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.8.2


----------



## baccilus (Mar 7, 2006)

*Half life 2 Demo please !* I know its a bit old but still... I am thinking of buying this game but i want to play a demo first to see how it will run on my computer. Since its a big file, i can't download it from the net.


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 8, 2006)

baccilus said:
			
		

> *Half life 2 Demo please !* I know its a bit old but still... I am thinking of buying this game but i want to play a demo first to see how it will run on my computer. Since its a big file, i can't download it from the net.



We've given this ages ago, so sorry - you'll have to catch a friend who subscribes or something.

As far as recommending the game is concerned, it comes with our seal of approval five times over.

Check the Gamerz section on the forum..you'll be able to find out whether it'll run on your configuration or not from there.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 8, 2006)

Well Nimish? Are you sure you gave it?? :roll:
Hmm.. I've been buying di9it ever since i 2k3 end.
There was even one *Unusable!!* section recently on steam problems and digit explained that that was the reason why you guys didn't give the demo of Hl2??


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 8, 2006)

DO include some wallpapers


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 8, 2006)

> Well Nimish? Are you sure you gave it??
> Hmm.. I've been buying di9it ever since i 2k3 end.
> There was even one Unusable!! section recently on steam problems and digit explained that that was the reason why you guys didn't give the demo of Hl2??


hi Satissh S i think u r rite i am also buying DIGIT regularly since august 2003 , and i havnt found half life 2 demo that is why i have also requested 4 half life 2, pls TEAM DIGIT tell me the issue of magazine in which u have provided this demo , i will check the DVDs once again


----------



## hariharan (Mar 8, 2006)

*Digit Software archive*

Hey !!.... what happened to the Digit Software Archive introduced a month back and I believe that it's lying lifeless after that. What's the paln about that .. Guys at Dgt r u listening??


----------



## baccilus (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Fatbeing.


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hi Man*

Hey FatBeing Uncle Ji,can u give the whole website of www.download.com in 1000001234567890.12345 DVD's. lol


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Digit Software archive*



			
				hariharan said:
			
		

> Hey !!.... what happened to the Digit Software Archive introduced a month back and I believe that it's lying lifeless after that. What's the paln about that .. Guys at Dgt r u listening??



It's coming back to life in the April issue...didn't have time to tweak it in time for March.


----------



## Krish_krish (Mar 9, 2006)

please 
please 
please 
please Include 
*CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3* 
*www.corel.co.uk/img/box/cgsx3_na_128.jpg
*CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3*


----------



## Akhil Jain (Mar 9, 2006)

but what is the problem in providing 

DIGIT FORUMS

they are legal inur dvd

the users will treat them as knowledge store for solving their problems

digit readers who live in remote areas & can'nt access inet frequently willbenefit from it


----------



## Chirag (Mar 9, 2006)

HL2, far cry, doom3, gta:sa nd gta:vc mods. Atleast include them this time.

@everyone- Digit had given hl2 demo in august or nov. nor dec issue. Can't remember and its info. besides it was "Best Game of the yea. Did we say more?" But my hl2(digit) dvd got corrupted so please include hl2 demo again.


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 9, 2006)

@chirag: It wasn't us who gave that demo.

@paul_007 & Satish S
I made a boo boo - we haven't give HL2. And there's a reason. Not only is it an 800MB (!) installer, all it installs is Steam. Once you've installed Steam, you need to download the rest of the HL2 demo from the net - a download that took 20 minutes on our 1 Mbps line. I'd hate to think of what it would do to a normal line. AND you need to be connected to the net to play it. It's just too annoying.

@everyone who's wondering about whether or not to buy it: I shall make your life easier: BUY IT NOW.


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 9, 2006)

*Sir*

Hey Nimish Chandiramani Uncle Ji,
I want 3D MAX 8 Trial and medal of honour & urber soldier demo man.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 9, 2006)

@nimish:
hehe! i knew that! And your articles are really nice, continue the good work!! 
My only suggestion however is to atleast give bimonthly articles on GNU\Linux. Your linux userbase is fast improving.


----------



## web_stalker (Mar 10, 2006)

*Columbus document management system*

-------------- Quote -----------------
Columbus (28 MB)
Columbus is a FREE document management tool that allows you to organise data the way you perceive it. You can gather project data under one heading even though it is spread across multiple servers around the globe, accessed by different methods (remote file systems, FTP) and is on multiple file systems including UNIX, NT and Novell. It can view over 300 file formats making it easier for all staff to find, view, edit, print and issue data regardless of where it resides. It is very rare to find this kind of software for free.
Licence: Freeware
Homepage: <*www.oasys-software.com/product/dm/columbus/>
--------------End Quote -----------------

When you see the file size and put the fact that I have only dial-up connection, you would understand my request for it to be included in the CD. Kindly look at the website and see if it is worth including in the CD


----------



## Chirag (Mar 10, 2006)

@nimish- It was not digit? Strange. I can clearly the interface of that month. Don't know. It must be given by chip. Sry for wrong info.

I want 3D Max 8 Trial
HL2, far cry, doom3, gta:sa nd gta:vc mods. 
Some software called I-lip.


----------



## dfordigit (Mar 11, 2006)

ADOBE AUDITION 2.0

DVD DL ON YOUR COMING ANNUAL ISSUE!


NERO 7


----------



## Hitman_47_Assassin (Mar 12, 2006)

*Hey Dude*

Nero 7 digit pahle de chuke hain,
i want brother in arms : earned in blood & prince of persia the two thrones demo.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 12, 2006)

*I have some suggestion for the Digit Software Archive.*

Instead of giving an archive that contains the list of softwares on the CD/DVD of only one issue, it will be better if the archive is spread over several issues like past 6 or maybe even 12. You see its useless to have a software archive for only a single issue. We need a search engine that is capable of searching through several issues and provide us information like which CD or DVD carried that particular software. Whenever I have to search for a particular software that I knew was given away by Digit sometime ago, I have to go through dozens of CDs and DVDs and often end up downloading from the net because I could not find it. I have got a limited broadband connection and cant afford to waste MBs. Also going through dozens of software archives of each issue will be as troublesome as going through dozens of CDs. I hope you understand. I cannot explain better than this.

I know cataloging the softwares of several issues will be tough, but I think Digit can do that for us. What do you say, *Nimish*? I m expecting some reply.


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 12, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> *I have some suggestion for the Digit Software Archive.*
> 
> I know cataloging the softwares of several issues will be tough, but I think Digit can do that for us. What do you say, *Nimish*? I m expecting some reply.



Sigh...that's been the biggest gripe about the Archive so far...
Unfortunately, thanks to a couple of crashes, the lists of software on the CD/DVDs pre-Jan 2006 were lost, and we've had to begin rebuilding it from scratch... 

All I can ask for is a little patience - we're working on it. 

In other news, the archive has be redesigned based on the feedback we got, so watch out for that in the April issue.


----------



## go4saket (Mar 12, 2006)

Last months demand, not fullfilled...
Hope it gets fulfilles this time...

1. ULead DVD Workshop
2. ULead DVD Moviefactory


----------



## premsharma (Mar 12, 2006)

*Win XP Service Pack 3*

Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## Yummy_In_Tummy (Mar 12, 2006)

*Sir*

HALF LIFE 2 EXPANSION PACK & MEDAL OF HONOUR PACIFIC ASSAULT


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 12, 2006)

fatbeing said:
			
		

> All I can ask for is a little patience - we're working on it.
> 
> In other news, the archive has be redesigned based on the feedback we got, so watch out for that in the April issue.



Thanks for the prompt reply, Nimish.... and ofcourse I can wait!

Eagerly waiting for a improved Digit Archive


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Win XP Service Pack 3*



			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> Windows XP Service Pack 3



That wont be available until 2007.

*news.com.com/Microsoft+XP+SP3+wont+arrive+until+07/2100-1016_3-6027741.html?tag=st.ref.goo


----------



## Ric_Flair (Mar 12, 2006)

*Hi*

Battlefield 2 & Call of Duty 2 Mods


----------



## Chirag (Mar 12, 2006)

Half Life 2 mods, gta:vc, gta:sa, far cry, doom 3 mods and lots and lots of game video reviews.


----------



## Ric_Flair (Mar 12, 2006)

*I love it*

Hey nimish Can u give me santa banta wallpapers


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 13, 2006)

Visual Studio 2005

Macromedia Studio 8

Corel Graphics Suite X3

ebooks on Visual Studio 2005, Python, Macromedia Studio, plus 1 or 2 linux bibles, possibly Red Hat will be good.


----------



## Ric_Flair (Mar 13, 2006)

*Hey*

PORN VIDEOS ! PORN VIDEOS PALIZ


----------



## Deep (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Hey*



			
				Ric_Flair said:
			
		

> PORN VIDEOS ! PORN VIDEOS PALIZ



Sorry we cant give you porn videos but we can give you warning for free...and you got it...


----------



## Deeep (Mar 13, 2006)

*idoit !*

*Edit by Deep: Content removed*


----------



## ranga_mama_y2k (Mar 13, 2006)

dear digit,
            now a days i find something is missing in digit books. please add latest movie trailers and skins for winamp and other media player is stop why?? this will not take many bytes form your spaces.


----------



## raval_manoj (Mar 13, 2006)

Dreamer said:
			
		

> Visual Studio 2005
> 
> Macromedia Studio 8
> 
> ...



One more vote to "Dreamer" because of same choice:-

Ebooks - code samples for Visual Basic 2005 Express Edi as well as for linux also.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 13, 2006)

Next time , put a poll whether to include hl2 or not in may 05. Cmon, 800 mb ain't that big

My predictions

Yes 1000 %
No   -900 %


----------



## bond007 (Mar 14, 2006)

i think antivirus update r misssing


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 14, 2006)

Do give the demo of X3: reunion
Man digit Do give us the new game demos plz plz


----------



## vignesh (Mar 14, 2006)

Edubuntu 5.10 or the latest Flight cd


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Mar 14, 2006)

Demand for Magazine

A Review of Intel iMacs and Minis


----------



## Sykora (Mar 14, 2006)

*Request*

3D Studio 8\Caligari Truespace would be nice.

Basically I'd like to see ANY and ALL of the software you review in the mag. It is sooo irritating to read a wonderful review but not find the program on the DVD

Above all that, what I really want to see is FC5...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Request*



			
				Sykora said:
			
		

> Basically I'd like to see ANY and ALL of the software you review in the mag. It is sooo irritating to read a wonderful review but not find the program on the DVD



I completely agree with u.
It's like u read the magazine, see the review of a good software, u get excited, pop-up the Digit CD/DVD into u'r PC only to find out it wasn't included.
It's like a curse.
Happened to me & lots of other readers including u a lot of times.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 15, 2006)

Open Suse


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Hey*



			
				Deep said:
			
		

> Ric_Flair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you give other software requested?? Someone must have deleberately asked for this..............


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Request*



			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Sykora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly!!

All reviewed softwares _should_ be given on the DVD. Whats the use of reading about a review when you cant use it? Also in *30 minutes expert* sometimes you mention some software and then give us the link to download it. Why not include it in the DVD? It defies all logic. Those tips always remains untried.


----------



## adi87 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wallpapers are missing since quiet a time .....*


and yes *-------------------------------->*

*COREL DRAW X3*


----------



## Sykora (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, I think my last request wasn't totally inane so I think I'll just plod along. 

My next request is this : Meaningful filenames for the software. I respect that you can't be sitting and naming every single wallpaper but is it too much to ask if you can rename the software setup files? It would help a lot for people who need some programs in a hurry (Like me and opera preview last Issue) but only found a seemingly undecipherable filename in the process. And it takes too long to start up.


----------



## Sykora (Mar 15, 2006)

By start up I meant the Flash executable thingie, sorry.


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 15, 2006)

PLEASE PLEASE INCLUDE - *Fedora Core 5 Test 3*


----------



## Sykora (Mar 16, 2006)

Why Test 3? The Public Final Release is on March 20. Get that instead.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, one more for Fedora Core 5 (atleast in may, if not april)

And why dont they give us a video review of thier office and the test centre especially, it wud be good if they provided it in thier anniverary issue.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 16, 2006)

One more vote for fedora core


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

they haven't even provided suse and you ppl are thinking that they wud give fc5?????????????


----------



## manas (Mar 16, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> they haven't even provided suse and you ppl are thinking that they wud give fc5?????????????


Exactly,readers have been demanding Suse for last 2 months and we are yet to see any sign of it being given.


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> Why Test 3? The Public Final Release is on March 20. Get that instead.



ah! thats even better, please include fc5


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 16, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> they haven't even provided suse and you ppl are thinking that they wud give fc5?????????????



dude they have provided suse10 in previous releases of chip, not digit though, and personally i find fc much better than suse, also they do provide fc as my installed fc4 comes from the digit dvd, thanks Digit


----------



## Sykora (Mar 17, 2006)

Santu_29 said :...i find fc much better than suse..

I agree


----------



## agnels (Mar 17, 2006)

The CD content is already finalised....so no use asking anything after 12 of the month. 
BTW did Digit give software demanded by members on this thread??????
They choose everything on their own.


----------



## Creative-Eye (Mar 17, 2006)

Please Include S60 Theme Studio for Symbian OS


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 17, 2006)

agnels said:
			
		

> The CD content is already finalised....so no use asking anything after 12 of the month.
> BTW did Digit give software demanded by members on this thread??????
> They choose everthing on their own.



umm...


----------



## Sykora (Mar 17, 2006)

That's right, one can always hope.


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Mar 18, 2006)

*add these PLEASE*

1) POP: 2 Thrones Demo

2) Some DJing tools like Fruity Loops(Full version if possible)


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 18, 2006)

Also include ACID Pro 6


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 18, 2006)

Also include ACID Pro 6


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 18, 2006)

Creative-Eye said:
			
		

> Please Include S60 Theme Studio for Symbian OS



One vote from me.

Plus,
nVidia Forceware Drivers v84.21 (WinXP)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/84.21/84.21_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe


----------



## ilugd (Mar 19, 2006)

Why don't you provide some good quality, really long movies or music in your DVD??

Also after we post, it would be nice if a moderator gave a reply or something.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 19, 2006)

why not provide a multimedia dev kit with music, gif animations, pictures and clip arts that we can use in our work or websites(provide uncopyrighted stuff)


----------



## kalpik (Mar 20, 2006)

Another vote for fedora core 5!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 20, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> why not provide a multimedia dev kit with music, gif animations, pictures and clip arts that we can use in our work or websites(provide uncopyrighted stuff)




Never thought of it !

An AMAZING request with STRONG backing from my side !
Please give it


----------



## Chirag (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't believe I forgot it.

CHEATBOOK DATABASE 2006

I want it badly


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 21, 2006)

@chirag
Cheatbook 2006 Nor Out as yet !
I just checked out the site !

Normally the New Version is released by April beginning or mid april !


----------



## Chirag (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheatbook Database 06(only new games)
*www.softslist.com/download-5-18-29948.html

I want this cheatbook. Cheat book 06 with everygame will release later only.


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 21, 2006)

I want the demos of the latest games like Uber Soldier , Black and White 2 , Championship Manager 2006 etc . Plus some high res wallpapers and coll game videos .


----------



## bhavi_panchal (Mar 22, 2006)

macromedia firewoks 8 pls


----------



## hafees (Mar 22, 2006)

Zend studio latest trial

abby fine reader 8


----------



## hyde (Mar 22, 2006)

latest maya version


----------



## debopriyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Can u guys at DiGit do a Review on Redhat Fedora Core 5 (released on 20.03.2006) with Screenshots & give the full DVD?
i am talking about the Bootable Install DVD, not the CD Iso in the DVD.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 22, 2006)

fc5, web designing free software and ebooks, some nice full games.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 22, 2006)

Another for FC5,FC5,FC5,FC5,FC5. atleast by may plzzzzzz.


----------



## navneeth_snr (Mar 22, 2006)

FEDORA CORE 5


----------



## andi1984 (Mar 22, 2006)

some softwares which can encode avi to dvd format fast...for computers runnig on 128 mb rams and sub 1ghz processors.

lots of females celeb wallpapers.

thankyou


----------



## go4saket (Mar 23, 2006)

Ulead Movie Factory
Ulead DVD Workshop


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 23, 2006)

1)Lots of themes and wallpapers
2)Lots of small games I mean LOTS of
3)Less trial versions
4)More freeware softwares


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Mar 23, 2006)

man just give me some funny videos and jokes.

www.funnyplace.org

or others i want funny videos instead of movie trailers


----------



## go4saket (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello guys from Digit! I am sure the contents of the DVD and CD must have been finalized by now. Can you guys please tell me if or not Ulead Movie Factory has been included in the list, please...


----------



## vignesh (Mar 24, 2006)

Fedora Core 5..


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2006)

what is the use demanding upto 8-9 pages. nobody has the patience to go thru all these demands. only 1-3 pages demands have been fulfilled......


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 25, 2006)

Suse 10


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 25, 2006)

or maybe 
*fedora.redhat.com/Download/
Fedora Core 5

At least one good linux distro...


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 25, 2006)

hyde said:
			
		

> latest maya version


What ?????????
How come you even thought of it !

@niranjan_mcarenyold
I second his request !


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 25, 2006)

wallpapers 
screensavers 
themes pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mozilla Thunderbird
Mozilla Firefox v2(V1 is in DIGIT)
Hitman:Blood Money


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 26, 2006)

1)Commandoes
2)Star wars empires at war
3)Lords of the rings battle for middle earth
4)Cricket 2005
5)NBA Live 2006
6)All EA sports latest titles

All demande things are demos


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 26, 2006)

Hoki Loki Foci - Time for Previewi


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 26, 2006)

Windows Defender
Fast Tracks and Digit's (pdf) on CD
Mozilla Firefox 2 alpha


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 27, 2006)

Please give all the things mentioned here!
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/vista.htm

Links
*en.softonic.com/ie/42812
*crystalxp.zerackiel.net/bricopack-vista-inspirat.php
*www.trucsenvrac.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6334
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/18624804/
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/20903764/
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/21237264/
*www.tcmagazine.info/modules.php?modid=4&action=show&id=413
*www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.127.htm
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=43
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=85
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=104
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=124
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=41
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=15
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=3
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=8
*www.home.no/stass/logonui.rar
*www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SID=1&SkinID=3543&LibID=32&u=0
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?
ACT=dl&id=7

VISIT THE SITE MENTIONED ABOVE FOR MORE LINKS!


----------



## hariharan (Mar 27, 2006)

*content finalisation*

had not the contents still finalised, its already 27th and no more use demanding and it needs to be locked!.....


----------

